# How many small bales in one big round bale of hay?



## Charem (16 November 2010)

As per title please! I've been offered round bales at £45, but do know of some small ones at £5. Alternately, does anyone know of any cheaper in Newforest/Bournemout area?


----------



## FairyLights (16 November 2010)

approx 12 small bales in 1 big round one, but you can loose the outside portion if its been in the rain. The problem with large bales is that if a wettish bit has been baled in with good dry bits eg some from near the hedge which wasnt as dry as the rest of the field, then the whole lot can spoil. A big bale straw I've just opened is like this, ruined because of a wet streak. This is one of the reasons I prefer small bales. Also a lot easier to handle.


----------



## Cyberchick (16 November 2010)

My round bales of hay are £30 and I know it saves me a small fortune. They last me about 3 1/2 weeks.


----------



## tuppence's fortune (16 November 2010)

round bales are good for about 12 small bales. £5 for a small one is expensive may i ask where abouts in the country you are? i can recommend  a few numbers to you i pay £35 per round hay and £15 per round for straw and it lasts 1 horse about 1.5 months ish in winter but you do have to keep them covered over or stored somewhere dry as if the get wet then dry they will grow mold.if you want it just to put in field with your horse it will not last as long as they will stand and eat it for a few hours a day i put hay and straw in my fields just so they can pick and choose which they want.


----------



## Charem (16 November 2010)

tuppence's fortune said:



			round bales are good for about 12 small bales. £5 for a small one is expensive may i ask where abouts in the country you are? i can recommend  a few numbers to you i pay £35 per round hay and £15 per round for straw and it lasts 1 horse about 1.5 months ish in winter but you do have to keep them covered over or stored somewhere dry as if the get wet then dry they will grow mold.if you want it just to put in field with your horse it will not last as long as they will stand and eat it for a few hours a day i put hay and straw in my fields just so they can pick and choose which they want.
		
Click to expand...

I'm moving to the New Forest/Ringwood in a couple of weeks. Don't worry I intend to keep them covered and not out with horse! If you do know of any that is cheaper than £45 a round bale/£5 small bale in my area please pm me!

Many thanks


----------

